# [SOLVED] Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok, so i have been working at this for a while. back a while ago i reformatted my dell Dimension 4600 with XP Pro and the internet worked fine for about 2 weeks. Then out of the blue my internet stops working completely. 

Here's some cmd info:

Ping 216.109.112.135

(the 4 Connections Failed)

Ping yahoo.com

Can't reach ping host

IPCONFIG/ALL

"Windows Connections"




when i check devices there is an ! next to SpeedStream, that is the name of my modem, so i believe that i need some kind of Driver CD that i cant find....

If it helps in any way: 
Modem: SpeedSteam 5200
Router: Linksys BEFSR41
ISP: Windstream


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Cindy>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration


C:\Documents and Settings\Cindy>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

Looks like you didn't load any network drivers, that's the first step. If this happened out of the blue, it could be that the network card died.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

Here is basically what i see:

- Network adapters
1394 Net Adapter
(!) SpeedStream

- (?) Other devices
(?)(!) Ethernet Controller
(?)(!) PCI Simple Communication Controller


----------



## esso82 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

no drivers for networks card ... IMO that's all it is ... so we can help u .. if u'll tell us what PC or laptop it is ...


----------



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

it is a PC


----------



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

Oops... its a dell Dimension 4600 with XP Pro


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

Hi,

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Or you can go here and see if you can find the correct driver:
http://support.dell.com/

Bill


----------



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

SpeedStream:
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.



Ethernet Controller:
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.



PCI Simple Communications Controller:
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

Use the service tag # on the Dell machine to go directly to the driver downloads for your system.


----------



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

i have just tried that from another computer and moving the files with a flash drive to the computer without the internet connection... but it keeps failing to download from some application thing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*



> Open the Device Manager
> Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
> Post the info you find under Device Instance ID
> 
> Do this for each error you have


You must click on the DETAILS TAB (not the general tab)

Or run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread.


----------



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

SpeedStream:
USB\VID_067C&PID_E240\SPEEDSTREAM


Ethernet Controller:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1050&SUBSYS_01551028&REV_02\4&1C660DD6&0&40F0


PCI Simple Communications Controller:
PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2702&SUBSYS_8D891028&REV_01\4&1C660DD6&0&08F0


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*



Edweirdo7 said:


> SpeedStream:
> USB\VID_067C&PID_E240\SPEEDSTREAM
> SpeedSteam 5200 Driver *HERE*
> 
> ...


Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

how would i download these to my other computer?
-the one i am using now does not have the problem


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

Download to a flash drive or burn them to a CD from the working computer.
Then transfer the files to the other computer.
Bill


----------



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

It worked! You guys rock. Thanks for all you help. I'm printing this page just in case it happens again. Thanks again.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reformat Xp Pro... then no internet...*

Glad to hear itray:.
I would save the drivers you downloaded to CD for a backup.

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------

